
Show HN: MyTweetAlerts – Like Google Alerts but for Twitter - HakonAgustsson
https://www.MyTweetAlerts.com
======
gnicholas
Currently I keep a tab active with a twitter search for [company-name], which
keeps me apprised of new tweets via about my startup (the "(1)" notification
appears in the tab name when there are new search results).

But of course it would be great not to have to keep tabs open for this sort of
thing, and to get notifications when I'm away from my computer.

I'll certainly give this a try and see how it compares to my current inelegant
solution.

~~~
HakonAgustsson
Please try it - I am sure it works better as I have tried your version before.
:) We offer good offers for startups. Send us a note and we will activate a
free account for you as other small startups.

~~~
gnicholas
Thanks, will do!

------
gpmcadam
Very cool! Out of interest, what are you using as the underlying technology to
process the Twitter streams and store the data? Just interested how you're
planning to scale and provide realtime Tweet data if you miss certain windows
due to downtime, for example?

~~~
HakonAgustsson
Thanks. Hosted on Amazon. Using Scala as the programming language. Sprint for
payment. For the Enterprise-Plus we are developing we will support "real-time"
alerts but those will still be with 5-10 min delay. We can find tweets 7 days
back in time - that is the API limits. All good questions - as we are working
on Enterprise-Plus we need to think about all those issues and how to scale.
Some cool features you might want to know about that are supported in some
plans are: \- You can get email alerts for tweets that have more than X likes
(discover tweets that might go viral) \- You can get email alerts for tweets
that have more than X retweets (discover tweets that might go viral) \- You
can get email alerts for tweets where the Twitter user has more than X
followers. \- In Enterprise-Plus you can export all Twitter users that are
part of that alert and use that list for retargeting for Twitter Ad Campaign.

------
pryelluw
Sometimes I wonder why Twitter doesnt offer this itself as part of their
business offerings. Twitter works as a pseudo default customer service digital
desk and this is the kind of thing they should offer to aide in that.

~~~
HakonAgustsson
I agree. Advanced search has many of the same features but no email. In our
solution we can also create email alerts for some topics where the tweet has
more than X likes or Y retweets. So you can discover tweets that might go
viral.

~~~
pryelluw
More power to you. Fortunes can be made in the blindspots of big enterprises.
Do you have any sort of in depth product tour? I manage brands online and this
might be something clients could benefit from.

~~~
HakonAgustsson
Unfortunately, we don't have any videos or pdfs with details but we can
schedule a meeting and I can share my screen and show you the main features.
Send me a note at hakon@mytweetalerts.com.

~~~
pryelluw
Great, that would work. My contact info is on my profile. Please save it as
well.

------
sharp11
Good idea, but instead of free trial perhaps you should have a free tier. More
startup-friendly and in the long run you will build mind share.

~~~
HakonAgustsson
Good idea - we are currently looking into it. We are adding Enterprice-Plus
soon for big companies with a lot of extra features. Perhaps we should add a
free tier at the same time.

------
throwaway93466
I just use IFTTT for this. Is there a difference?

~~~
HakonAgustsson
I have never used IFTTT but with MyTweetAlerts.com you can for example: \- Get
email alerts if someone tweets about some topic and the tweet has more than X
likes. \- Get email alerts if someone tweets about some topic and the tweet
has more than X retweets. \- Get email alerts if someone tweets about some
keywords and the twitter user has more than X followers. \- You can collect
data about some topics and then export the twitter user data and use that for
retargeting in the twitter ad platform. \- You can discover tweets that are
tweeted at some location. \- Collect or get tweets that include some topic and
have links part of the tweet. \- "real-time" alerts (with up to 10 min delay).
\- and many more features...as we are constantly adding more features.

How are you using IFTTT?

------
devdad
Cool idea and product. Small bug report: The landing page ends with a </html>
as a text node.

~~~
HakonAgustsson
Thanks. We will fix it. Thanks for the feedback. Let us know if you want a
free account for your startup.

------
zanedb
Looks like the website is down.. the old HN hug of death.

~~~
HakonAgustsson
It works for me
[https://www.mytweetalerts.com/](https://www.mytweetalerts.com/) \- is it
still down?

------
whatdoido
awesome product, will give a try! Just curious, what type of revenue numbers
do you see for a small saas product like this?

~~~
HakonAgustsson
Thanks - We are just starting so we don't have many subscribers yet. We are
from now on going to focus more on the Enterprise customers and add more
features for them. I think that could work - we will help them set up the
alerts and find new interesting leads/searches that benefit their business. It
seems that people don't know how to create alerts that matter. Most people
just add in their brand name or add in a phrase that is too generic. When you
could: \- add a search for a topic that is related your business - like people
asking for help with something that your business needs. \- get alerts for
topics that have more than X likes or X retweets. \- get alerts for topics
where the Twitter user has more than X followers. \- collect some data and
export all those Twitter users and use that list for the retargeting campaign
on Twitter.

So there are so many alerts you can create for your business other than just
the brand name.

